# Grand Theft Auto IV Discussion



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello there,

Who is planning on getting GTAIV - for 360 or otherwise - but 360 is my platform.

I know for a fact that if you preorder from GAME.co.uk then you get 500 free Microsoft Points along with 4 free gamer pictures.

I started this thread to see if it would be a good topic to discuss as it's one of the most awaited games on the next-gen consoles. I feel like we should do it some justice by discussing anything we might know about the new Rockstar game.

You can discuss ANYTHING related to GTAIV in this thread, such as:

New Gameplay Elements
Soundtracks
Characters
Storyline
Online Play
Maps/Environment

and much more.


WARNING: Eventually, this thread may contain spoilers.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I will be getting it, hopfully on release day.
Looking forward to it, although i've heard they have taken the taxi side missions out which sucks.


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Well perhaps, but I always found the side missions a bit on the long-winded side. Have you heard anything else interesting?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll get it when the PC version comes out, like I have for all the previous GTA games. I don't really like the side missions too much either, except for the vigilante one in SA where you can just blast 'em up with the Hunter. I wish they would put in more flying missions. But then I heard that they won't be including planes in GTA4 which REALLY REALLY REALLY (REEEEEEAAAAALLY!!!) sucks as I LOVED the few flying missions in SA, especially N.O.E. where I can fly between trees, mountains and buildings (I flew between some skyscrapers in San Fierro), and under bridges, and follow the river valley between 2 high cliffs south of SF. Really tested my reactions, though I did pass it on my first try (too bad, I wish it had been longer!) Other drawbacks:

NO COUNTRYSIDE!!! meaning no place for insane stunts, jumps, and freeroaming without worrying about and traffic!

No bodybuilding. I didn't really look forward to this feature when I got San Andreas, but came to love it.

No old Liberty City. I was hoping they'd keep the old LC, but to make it bigger, include some more areas and cities _outside_ that city. If I wanted to drive NYC, I would get True Crime. I hate it when they model things after real things but give them fake names. VC and SA wasn't too bad as they didn't look at all like their real-life counterparts.

Again, I can't stress this enough: NO PLANES!!! That must be the STUPIDEST move EVER by an otherwise excellent company!

I can live with all the other drawbacks, but the "no planes" part seriously lessens my wanting of the game. I'll probably get it, but just for the graphics and the sheer size of the city.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I've already pre-ordered mine :grin: 

Their side of the story is, with regards to not having planes, is that because the game is based in 1 city only, it wouldn't be realistic to have multiple airports. I enjoyed planes, but I can see the logic. There's still going to be choppers, which although not the same, means we can still fly around.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I hate helicopters. So hard to control and fly. I never use them unless I have to make a landing at a specific point (ie. not enough space for a plane landing, though I'm fairly adept with a small plane, enough to make a landing in a relatively small space), or if I have to during a mission. Also: lots of cities have multiple airports. New York alone has at least 3 that I know of (never actually been there before). So bring back the gotdamn planes!!! If not for this game, the NEXT!

Also: the lack of a countryside also somewhat affects my wanting of the game. But like I said, I'll probably get it, only if a PC version comes out.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah no planes, it is set in Liberty City, which of course is based on NYC.

Without having to say i'm sure people can work out why planes are not included.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Omg omg omg omg, i remember playing GTA when it first came out, aahh the good old days.

I can't wait tho only a few more days until its released in Aus - i'll be getting it for the PS3.
I just want to see the cars fall apart piece by piece. And what was it,, ah yes cars no longer explode when they sustain body damage. Eventually the car stops working...


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

beefers1 said:


> I'll get it when the PC version comes out, like I have for all the previous GTA games. I don't really like the side missions too much either, except for the vigilante one in SA where you can just blast 'em up with the Hunter. I wish they would put in more flying missions. But then I heard that they won't be including planes in GTA4 which REALLY REALLY REALLY (REEEEEEAAAAALLY!!!) sucks as I LOVED the few flying missions in SA, especially N.O.E. where I can fly between trees, mountains and buildings (I flew between some skyscrapers in San Fierro), and under bridges, and follow the river valley between 2 high cliffs south of SF. Really tested my reactions, though I did pass it on my first try (too bad, I wish it had been longer!) Other drawbacks:
> 
> NO COUNTRYSIDE!!! meaning no place for insane stunts, jumps, and freeroaming without worrying about and traffic!
> 
> ...


How can you be sure that they are going to release a PC version of the game? (I do know that it is not going to be realesed along witht he console version but anyhow...)


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's not going to be released with the console versions, but the previous 3 GTA installments always had a PC version that was released about 6-8 months after the console versions.


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't wait till PC version of GTA IV will be released...
By the way, I have a nice GTA video for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfhZfSVuup4


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: That's an awesome vid.!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

19 days to go.... :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

damn, for you guys. PC gamers'll probably have to wait another half-year or so. And you guys get Gran Turismo too, though the only thing that makes me kind of want it is the graphics, and the huge range of cars, including everyday production cars, something most other games don't have. Though I don't really want it as there's no car damage for any of the GT games, and there probably won't be for GT5 either. In everyday racing, it's tolerable, but for rally racing, which is a sport in which car damage is unavoidable, it's really unrealistic to come out at the end of a stage unscathed.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: GT is PS exclusive as far as I know (which isn't much :laugh. I downloaded the HD GT5 'demo' and the graphics are truly a lot better then GT4. Plus they've included drifting and it's a lot more realistic then NFS. True about the no damage thing, kinda sucks. 

This is a GTA thread though :laugh: Sorry of drifting off topic.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

so how many days left til the console release? (i'm not one to keep track of these things)

also: unless it's a dedicated drifting competition, drifting as almost useless in a race as early braking to take a turn is much faster (provided you take the right line and go through the apex; i generally like taking a later apex to help with acceleration) and easier on the tires too.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

2 weeks from now...

Just preordred my copy of the game cannot wait till I get it!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

12 Days for us (Aus). Comes out on the 29th, which sucks  Cause it's a Tuesday and I don't get come till Friday. Some people will actually finish the game before I even start ....


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Some people will actually finish the game before I even start ....


I've played SA for over 80 hours and still have only completed 70%. I doubt anyone's going to finish it before Friday.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: I finished it in just over 50 hours 100%, but accidently deleted the game save


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Getting it on 360....We get exclusive Downloadable Content courtesy of Bill Gates and co. paying lots of money 

Only crap thing is, it is released in Australia on 29th, I have to go away for work for a week.....ON THE 29TH!!!


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

have it delivered to your home, or buy it at the place you're going to.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

I preordered mine for £2 (roughly $4). Will be going to get it straight from work! Cannot wait, 7 days to go!

I think this will be the best gta game ever. Remember, its taken them 3 years to develop, there has been no demos either. 

I have completed SA 3 times since 2006, it isnt my favourite GTA (which is Vice City) but I love the diversity in the game.

It was obvious that Liberty city was going to be the first choice because if you look at the first game on new consoles, they have always started with liberty city. I personally, would love them to do another GTA london because I loved driving a rigged car into buckingham palace and blowing it up.

In terms of planes, i'm really not that bothered. Planes were good in SA because they served a purpose of being the fastest way to move between cities. In GTA 4, they are just not needed, it will be a lot more fun driving everywhere because of all the twist and turns..

It is common knowledge that in previous games, Rockstar have held things back for future games. For instance, it was obvious there could have been planes in GTA 3 but they waited till VC to have planes (and helicopters).

I have already told my girlfriend that I will not be able to see her next tuesday night as I want to get as far into GTA as possible. Because of work and girlfriend commitments, I have 2 nights free and then 1 hour a day on the other nights, it is going to take me a lot longer than previous GTAs to complete it but I cannot wait!

Russ


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

there has been no demos of any GTA games since GTA2. also: i'll still miss the absence of planes. now i'll have to keep San Andreas. also also: it's not uncommon for a company to take longer to develop subsequent games than they do to make the first couple. also also also: in GTAIII, there's a flyable dodo.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

If you *really* want planes, I'm sure *shudder* cheat codes will enable you to fly around. There's always been a flying cheat code (I think, I know there was for GTA III and VC)


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

cheats are just not the same thing. i never use them. but, i guess there're will be notable improvements to the game, which makes it worth getting, kind of.

Also: in SA there's a nice mix of city and country, and it's a shame they hadn't brought that back to GTAIV.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

With SA, I found I was driving around a lot in the city and flying to locations in the country side so I don't know if I'll miss it all that much. 

6 days to go.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

if the PC version does come out, i'll get it, but, like i said, i'll still probably play SA quite a bit. but i do think that GTAIV is worth getting, only for it's graphics, though.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: I'm getting it to see what else they've changed. I've read a fair bit about it and some of the things sound fairly cool to pass up. 

1. No loading screens after the first one (SA loads when you enter a building) 
2. ATM's and mobile phones that you can actually use. 
3. Climbing power lines 
4. The new cars and physics engine 
5. Size of the map (which is comparable to SA in terms of area) 

That's all I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah the Mobile Phone is going to be a big-ish part of the game (or was during development)
Car no long blow up when shot, they just stop working (hope this hasn't been mentioned,if so, then sorry for repaeting)
stealing a car is no longer going to be so simple.
Nico has to smash the window and hot wire, chances of being caught doing this increase.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

dxj said:


> Yeah the Mobile Phone is going to be a big-ish part of the game (or was during development)
> Car no long blow up when shot, they just stop working (hope this hasn't been mentioned,if so, then sorry for repaeting)
> stealing a car is no longer going to be so simple.
> Nico has to smash the window and hot wire, chances of being caught doing this increase.


They really do wanna teach kids how to be criminals eh :wink:

I'm not neccaserily gonna like that, it takes all the fun out of stealing a car when you get caught doing it!


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

I have been waiting for this since GTA:SA, i will be buying a PS3 JUST for this game!

I cant wait !!


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jack.Sparrow;1446945(SA loads when you enter a building)[/QUOTE said:


> on the PC version of SA there are no load screens anyway, except the one at the very beginning, when you first start it up.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Could you walking into buildings, gyms, pizza places, burger shots etc without the screen blacking out? 



> I'm not neccaserily gonna like that, it takes all the fun out of stealing a car when you get caught doing it!


You could get caught stealing the cars in any of the GTA games :grin: if you did it infront of a cop.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

but stealing cars in SA is a much faster process.

the screen blacks out momentarily, if that's what you want to call it, but for less than a second when you enter a building. You can't even call it a load screen.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> ?
> You could get caught stealing the cars in any of the GTA games :grin: if you did it infront of a cop.



the difference in GTA 4 will be: you may start the carjacking with no police arround but by the time you finish, a cop will be with you!


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Garryson01 said:


> the difference in GTA 4 will be: you may start the carjacking with no police arround but by the time you finish, a cop will be with you!


I believe the by-standers now report you to the police for your illegal doings.


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

dxj said:


> I believe the by-standers now report you to the police for your illegal doings.


damn those snitches! lol :tongue:


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

gives us a reason to randomly shoot pedestrians!


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

So whats the best platform to get it on guys?

I dont have PS3 or 360.... 

but i'll get one specifically for this! :smile:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: I'm not going to turn this into a ps3 v 360 thread. I personally am getting it on the ps3. 

@ beefers - that's what I meant, when the screen blacks out, it's loading the building.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

yes, but it's so brief that you can't even call it a loading screen. like, half a second.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

well, that's half a second saved for every building you enter :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

but i'm sure there's going to be a slight black-out in GTA4 too.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

dj_kiwi said:


> So whats the best platform to get it on guys?
> 
> I dont have PS3 or 360....
> 
> but i'll get one specifically for this! :smile:


That ones easy, no PS3 vs XBPX360 thread needed! Xbox is going to have downloadable content that the PS3 is not going to have!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=68768


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

beefers1 said:


> but i'm sure there's going to be a slight black-out in GTA4 too.


The way the devs have made it sound is no black outs, thats how i took it anyway.

Any one that is interrested on reading an interview with one of the animation artists from Rockstar can read it here.

Also stuff about weapons and combat here.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

dxj said:


> The way the devs have made it sound is no black outs, thats how i took it anyway.


That's what I got from the interviews as well :wink:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

http://au.xbox360.ign.com/dor/objec...a4_review_042508.html;jsessionid=4644vg3n1rj7

Review *with game play!*


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

1 day to go!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

My game shop isn't doing the mid night release thing  Else it would have been 3.5 hours to go.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

god damn aussies! :tongue:

I have to wait till approx 5 tomorrow GMT. Will be getting it after work!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: The game store just rang and confirmed that my copy's arrived. Ready for pick-up tomorrow morning, 9am. So 11 hours to go for me :grin:


----------



## Mike2828 (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.gta4pc.co.nr/

GTA4 for pc?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Ive got mine pre-ordered, Getting it in 6 hours 25mins. ( 00:01 ) :laugh:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mike2828 said:


> http://www.gta4pc.co.nr/
> 
> GTA4 for pc?


It's definitely a possibility, look at San Andreas, VC, and GTAIII, they said for all of them that it was going to be only for PS2, but all 3 eventually was ported to PC and Xbox.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

But, after reading that, and a few others, a PC version does seem doubtful. I hope they make the wise choice to harness the PC's far greater potential power (than the consoles) and port the game to PC.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I GOT IT!! 

Initial Reactions and comments (may contain spoilers) 

- The graphics are actually better than the trailers make them out to be. 
- The physics engine is truly different. (Gotta get used to the camera angles as well) 
- Car damage is so much more realistic
- You can still swim :laugh: 
- The map is biggish, not as hugh as SA but a lot more detailed. 

Suggestion - *DO NOT* hit a wall going at full speed. I'll let you guys discover what happens though. 

I've only been playing for about 3 hours now so that's all I have.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

omg and i still have to wait 6-7 months... lucky you guys


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, and cars do still explode, it's just a lot harder now.


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

Tried to get this everywhere.. the last place I tried has a:

"Xbox 360 elite console + GTA4 for £259.99" Boxed on Display

however when I asked if i could buy that package, they stated they are out of stock of the game, so cannot sell me the console! lol!

i will just have to wait.... a bit more.....longer  *CRY*


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I hate this game already. Way overhyped. 


BF2 for me.


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

HawMan said:


> I hate this game already..



REALLY!?!?!? How come?!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I dont like the camera angles.

Flying the Helecopter is Very hard, and blowing cars up on the ground using the mounted miniguns is near to impossible without crashing.

when you punch people, it takes them ages to die ( Annoying when its the cops )

You cant attach Petrol tankers onto the back of your truck.



Thats it so far, it may just be because i dont like consoles though. Its no different from San Andrea's . ( SA is more fun IMO, with the jet and monster truck )


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

I played this on PS3 last night, only for like 30 mins though,

I dont like the handling of the cars or the controls, but im sure they can be changed!?


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

I was on it for 5 and a half ours straight last night. Absolutely loved it! Yes, the car handling is pretty rubbish but once you get used to it, its fine! Can't wait to get back from work to play on it again!


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

The game freezes for some gamers !

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/04/29/gta-iv-plagued-bugs


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Crap. I was hoping that wouldn't happen. Somewhat proves that the PS is harder to code for :laugh: The same happened with Assasin's Creed but they released a patch for it and now it's all good. I haven't had it freeze on me yet .... hoping it will stay that way.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Brought GTA IV today for $80 AUS (Went to EB games and said i saw it in K-mart for $80 but they sold out saved $40.. lol)

Its a good game, grahpics are amazing but the game play is almost the same as SA.
I like driving while drunk. XD

One thing i hate about it is the World Blur. 
1) The set distance is too close its more in the foreground than the background.
2) The blur gets worse with a higher resolution
3) After 20mins of game play my eyes hurt...

But still very much worth buying.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I managed too get this without preorder at about 1pm on release day, haha.

It's pretty good.
Unlike Aus_Karlos, I don't like drink driving, although I tried it once. I'll try it again.
I feel guilty when I kill innocent people, so i try not too do it.
Brucie is the best character so far.
I'm sure theres loads i could type about.

Has anyone had a guy hold on to their car when you steal it? haha


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

dxj said:


> Has anyone had a guy hold on to their car when you steal it? haha


:laugh: Well, I guess getting stuck on the hood doesn't count... 

Another thing I've discovered, you can actually call 911 and ask for a fire truck, ambo or cops and they actually turn up :laugh: Makes it just that little bit easier stealing their cars.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Just a quick note. If your GTA freezes on the loading screen after the startup pics eg. "Loading - No Lost Love", most people have found the problem, simply uncheck "Sign in Automatically" for your online gaming, and make sure you are not logged in before you start GTA.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It froze on me today  I did that but it didn't work so I had to start the game all over again ...


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

heh. i bet they'll resolve those issues on the PC version (_if_ there ever will be one! why haven't they even confirmed it yet???)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Too early right now. They'll be releasing patches for the console versions first :smile:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

arg... why do you always have to find a solution that actually makes sense :smile:?

(also: one of the only times i'll ever use an emote; they're just too out of my character)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: All the freezing and what not is usually caused by something fairly small so they can release a small patch to fix the issue (the patch is already under development) quicker then they can 'convert' the game for PC.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

i guess, but a lot of patches don't work as intended, or just some way to get around the problem, as opposed to actually solving it. a good example is the NASCAR SimRacing patch, which disables disqualification, as opposed to actually fixing the yellow flag bug.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: Yeah. Well, the patch for Assassin's Creed fixed the freezing problems it used to have... I guess it depends on what's easier for them.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

i guess. but since i only play simulators (with the exception of GTA) those glitches on a game would detract heavily from the overall realistic experience.

speaking of that, how is GTA IV in terms of vehicle physics?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It's different from the previous ones, but I wouldn't call them realistic. For instance I find drifting and power sliding much easier in front wheel drive cars. You can do a handbrake 360's going at fairly low speeds, which sucks when you're getting used to the controls but is very useful/fun once you get used to the controls. Hitting pedestrians with cars is 'fairly' realistic as they respond to where and how hard you hit them. Accident physics is fairly nicely done too, in my opinion. 

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/166288.html


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I like how they roll over the car and continue to roll when they hit the floor. Or when they go under its like going over speed bumps. XD
I also like the crush zones on the cars, get rammed from behind and you find your car has gone from a 4 door to a 2 door...

Jack we should play some time..


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Indeed Karlos :grin: I've got it on a wireless connection though, so I don't know what the game play will be like


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

my experiences with online gaming have all been pretty bad, i tried TOCA RD3 with a 3Mbps cable connection and it still lagged like hell. So did BMW M3 Challenge.

also: in real life, front wheel drives tend to understeer at high speeds, which make them harder to spin out, but still fun to drift nonetheless. 360's with the handbrake is definitely unrealistic, unless you get an extremely high-powered RWD car and throw the rear end out in front by slamming on the throttle.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: I didn't mean real 360's. That's still done using the brakes (donuts), even front wheel drivers can do em now. What I meant by the handbrake thing was, say you're driving along a straight and find you need to take a corner, in SA and VC, you could just use the handbrake and take the corner without much issue, now if you don't steer it correctly, the car just does a 360 and continues straight on :laugh:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL! that's very possible in real life with a powerful RWD car, especially if the brake bias is towards the front.


----------



## cappilio (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the new GTA engine is beautiful, not very happy played online via ps3 the first day and now its Offline untill they got better servers i guess) but all in all TOP game 10/10

Love the story line


what missions are everyone on now?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I mess around a lot, but I think I've finished 30% of the game. I loved the deconstruction for beginners mission and **spoiler warning** the mission where you have to go save Roman. 

**spoiler warning**
In terms of where I am in the game, I've started the missions for Karen(finished 1, next on is on the map) and Dywane. All the bridges are now open. I don't have access to the game right now I so can't be more precise :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

lol am i the only PC gamer here that's still hoping?


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

**Spoiler-ish tip** 
to do with Dwyane and Playboy (highlight to read)

Once you have the option to kill Dwayne or Playboy X, Kill Playboy X. you get a save point out of it, Kill Dwayne you get nothing.

**spoiler warning* - about my progress*
I'm currently at the mission where Roman is held hostage, where you get that picture message of the gun being held to his head.
I was dissapointed about Michelle being a Fed, I wined and dined her like a true criminal would.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

guys, I really don't think its very nice to be revealing main parts of the story in case we have people here who havnt got that far. I am now past playboy and Dwayne, I chose the house over the money!


----------



## cappilio (Jan 17, 2008)

yer you may get nothing for killing dwayne but he's an idiot anyway

KILL HIM

DIE DIE DIE


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Garryson01 said:


> guys, I really don't think its very nice to be revealing main parts of the story in case we have people here who havnt got that far.


Yes! Include a spoiler warning so people can choose not to read it :wink:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

well, now that the anticipation part is over (at least for you PS3 and 360 owners) i guess, i'll be going now. happy playing, all


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

beefers1 said:


> well, now that the anticipation part is over (at least for you PS3 and 360 owners) i guess, i'll be going now. happy playing, all


Yes away with you! :wink:

I'm sure it will be out for the PC soon.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Depends on your definition of soon :grin:


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm guessing about a year or so, which in the grand scheme of things is soon. 

Brucie is still the best character so far.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

my favourite has to be Pakie so far. He comes accross as such a likable guy!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

> "Rockstar Games has released a GTA IV patch for Playstation 3 today that prevents Gamespy's servers from being overloaded and therefore reduces the impact on those servers that were causing the game to stutter and lock up," a statement said. "This update will ensure that everyone will experience Grand Theft Auto IV the way it was intended. We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused."
> 
> Back in the IGN offices, we had the patch downloaded and installed in just over a minute, and so far, things seem to be going swimmingly as we blast fools on the online playing field.


They didn't do squat to fix the freezing issues


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Indeed Karlos :grin: I've got it on a wireless connection though, so I don't know what the game play will be like


My PS3 is wired to my PC which ive then created a network bridge to my wireless router via wireless........... .......
I hardly get any lag when playing with friends in AUS but connecting to USA is another thing but is expected.



> They didn't do squat to fix the freezing issues


Bigger patch to be released.. Im thinking along the lines of 200-500mb


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

But, from what I gather, you've got a (much) faster connection than me :laugh: I'm willing to try it out though, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Online doesn't seem to be too bad for 360 atm, but there has been a few issues while i've been online with it.

Cops 'N' Crooks is my favourite game mode so far, good fun when you have two good teams. (only played that, deathmatch, and racing so far)


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

sounds like you're having fun. How's the lag for online racing?


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Well considering I've only done one race with 3 other people, no lag at all, so maybe i lucked out that time.
It only seems to lag on large Deathmatches.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

will spawning vehicles affect the game play in any way? And for like the full ammo, health, armor, will that affect the game play if you have already unlocked the achievements its saying it will not let you achieve if you use the cheat.

Should i make this a separate thread? or is it ok here?


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it fine in this thread, all i know is that it affects achuevements and missions, so maybe make a different save file for your cheating, that way if anything goes wrong you always have the original file to go back too.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

how will it effect missions? the armour,health,ammo cheat will it effect anything if i ve already unlocked the achievements?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think so. I usually don't use cheats until I've finished the game a couple of times. Cheating only increments your cheat counter as far as I know. The game keeps a record of how many times you've cheated but apart from that I can't see it affecting anything. 

Like dxj said though, back up your save files and try what you want, if it stuffs up, you won't have lost much.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

2 of my friend's PC's actually crashed, and the thing in common was that they both recently cheated in GTA SA. Also: how do you back up save files on a PS3? One of the things I hate most about consoles is the inability to directly access your hard drive or memory card's files.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

lilman4evur said:


> how will it effect missions? the armour,health,ammo cheat will it effect anything if i ve already unlocked the achievements?


I'm not sure maybe you can't access mission while cheating, I've only read that it affect mission and achveiments.

Back up have a play about, then you'll know for sure.


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

for the most part i will just be using the vehicle cheats. there coool lol


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

beefers1 said:


> Also: how do you back up save files on a PS3?


Very similar to a PS2, just plug in a flash drive or a portable hardrive and copy the save files over. I say files because there are two, one is the normal save, the other is the auto save (which is a new feature)


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

but there's no Explorer-type window on consoles that lets you view the files (i actually didn't know how to do it on a PS2 either). All there is is the painstakingly hard-to-use menu screen which doesn't even give you the exact details about the file. Very limiting, I would say.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: The menu system for the PS3 is fairly similar to the PSP. I would probably go as far as saying that backing up console save files is easier than PC's cause everything is clearly laid out and you can access the file using 3 'clicks' at most. 

But, let's not hi-jack this thread and make it into a PC vs Console things :smile: I think there is already one around ... somewhere...


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah, i guess i'm just not used to simple things (like how i hate that macs don't let you access its hard drive's files without going through a complicated process).

for now, i'm still playing SA, hopefully it'll be released for PC soon. one of my classmates (a girl!) got GTAIV for her PS3 and said that it was an excellent game despite the above-average level of violence.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It is indeed a great game :grin: 

Another little thing I've noticed, if you shoot someone while they're in the car and they fall onto the steering wheel, the horn get's activated :laugh: 

I also like the fact that **minor spoiler** the game now let's you choose, for some missions atleast, if you want to kill the target or let them go. Which is a step in the right direction, but then they've also introduced the execution aspect which brings it back to where it started at :laugh: */spoiler*


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

nice. but can they fall sideways or backwards? or out of the car like in previous GTA games? also: what would you choose, to excecute them or spare them?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It all depends on where you shoot them from. I'd assume they would fall out of the car if the door wasn't there (which is another thing they've changed, I'll get to it later). I never shoot the people in the cars, only did it twice to see the effect :laugh: 

Doors, right. Car doors I'm talking about. Now you can't just walk through them as you used to be able to. You have to go round and breaking them off is a lot harder too. I even tried ramming one I'd left open going at about 15mph but it just got stuck on my car and dragged the car it belonged to along with it :laugh:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

so they're solid objects now, nice. but, say, if a bus was flipped on its side, with the door open or fallen off, if you walk on the side (now the "top") of the bus, will you fall through the open door?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I would assume so, if I'm reading your sentence correctly.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool. one of the biggest annoyances in SA was when you can't shoot someone through an open door.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

They've fixed that now. However, they did mess one part up really bad. It's almost impossible to hit someone through a fence with anything other than a sniper cause all your bullets hit the fence itself and rarely make it through.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

they've probably made a larger part of the fence than there actually is invisibly solid.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

May be, but I don't think so, cause a few bullets do actually make it through and every sniper bullet makes it through. 

Question to the players - How did you guys find the bank mission? Personally I thought that was the most challenging so far, actually took me three attempts :laugh: first I was shot dead, second the last dude didn't wanna get in the car, just walked around it so I was shot dead again :laugh:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I found it fun, i was on flashing health by the time i made it to the car then i slipped into the nearest spray & paint..
There is one really annoying mission about 60% into the story he's called "J" (map icon so i dont spoil it) I ended up buying a $15000 rocket launcher and blasting the crap out of the mission. It was fun fired all 8 missiles, there was about 20 explosions.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: I've been looking for the launcher, haven't come across it yet. I'll be looking forward to that mission. 

Have you finished the game Karlos?


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

I've almost beat the game. I'm on the last level, but keep having to restart - I can defeat all of the enemies (20 or so) without getting hurt more than a tiny bit, but I can't seem to make the jump in the motorcycle... I did twice, but the first time I made the jump I ran the heli into the water (too slow climb speed) and the second time I didn't get high enough. From that point on I've either missed the ramp entirely, flew off it sideways, hit a can and tumbled into the water, or ran out of time...


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

lol nice way to hide the spoilers. but isn't there white text available?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

How do you mean?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah,


Spoiler



hate all the gaps in the beach, i keep falling into them, and then i dont have enough speed to get over the jump. And dont even get me started on controling the bike.. Goddd


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey guys,
Im lovin GTA4. I especially love the online races. There is a mission where you are chasing some blackmailers with your gay friend Bernie that caught me out. I must have tried the mission ten times before realising that you only had to chase them untill they stopped and not shoot at them from your window like I was doing!!! DUUUURRR.
At least my aim has improved whilst moving....
I think my fave part of GTA4 though is the ability to take a friend out and get them trashed at a bar. Its so funny tryin to get home with the coppers chasin you for drink driving!!! lolol
Keep gaming tribe!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Has anyone visited the statue of Happiness yet? 

If you have, did you discover the 'hidden content' without knowing it was there to begin with? :grin: 

Also, just curious, What is everyone's average speed? Mines says 37.something mph :laugh: 

My fav part of the game - the new auto save feature :laugh:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

46.9mph. Im a speed demon...
the happiness Tshirt?


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

all i'm gonna say is "The beating heart of liberty city"


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

i think its great. Cars are hard to manuveur but you get used to it.

add my gamertag

carsey90


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

My PS3 online is Aus_Karlos (Original i know). 
Ive been trying to read whats on the statues book, i can't get close enough to read it. And my average speed is 42mph dead on lol..

I dont trust the auto save... If the game Auto saves after the mission can you just switch off or do you need to go to a safe house.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

> Send us your brightest, your smartest, your most intelligent,
> Yearning to breathe free and submit to our authority,
> Watch us trick them into wiping rich people's asses,
> While we convince them it's a land of opportunity.


"I dont trust the auto save... If the game Auto saves after the mission can you just switch off or do you need to go to a safe house."

I haven't been game enough to try :laugh: but I do think you can switch it off. I think if you have a look at the load screen (load screen as in the one you can access in the pause menu), the last slot is the auto save (I think) 

"the happiness Tshirt?"
Not what I meant :grin: GarrySon is on it.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

but if it auto-saves, what's the use of garages and safehouses?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

After auto-save you automatically start back at the nearest safehouse after a power reset.
Went and visited the heart yesterday. Can it be killed or is it just for show?
Also, The two helicopter achievements (that I know of), I know one is to go on all the helitours and the other is under bridges. Neither have worked. I have been on all helitours and that hasnt unlocked and the radar/map icons that indicate a bridge to fly under have disappeared. This happened to anyone else?


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

the heart can't be killed, its just for show. Suppose it would be kool if you could kill it.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah and the statue fall over clutching its chest...lol


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: I knew it couldn't be killed, but I still spent about 5 or 6 clips and 3/4 granades on it :laugh: then I took out the rocket launcher (finally got it :grin ... bad idea. 

Auto Saves - I don't think they save after the 'mini-missions'. Might be wrong. (mini-missions - dates, boys night outs etc)


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

hahahahahaaa, I did that:wink::grin:


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Finally I managed to get hold of a copy of the game for PS3. The graphic is awesome and so is the gameplay, though I think you have to get used to the latter.

There is however one thing that has struck my mind. That is when driving on roads under bridges where there is shade, I think it can sometimes be hard to see what really going on. Am I the only one who has come across this problem?

It might be because I have a quite small television that is quite far away, but well anyway what do you say?


----------



## thobeman (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, It can be a bit dark sometimes...

I usually just put up the brightness of my TV a bit, this helps you a lot for those moments where its hard to see everything in the darker areas :wink:

Still love the game


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Tell ya what, I just upgraded me TV recently to a 37" 1080p jobby, up until yesterday, I was using the standard scart cable that came with the console. This was fine, I had no problems seeing where I was going. Then I bought a HDMI lead from my local Asda (Walmart for brits), the difference in black is astounding. Where before I could race through the motorway tunnels on the middle island with confidence, every time I try now, I crash and burn!!!! If anyone else out there is still using scart, try it out on a 1080 with HDMI, you'll never turn back!!!


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

is the multilayer only online? if i want to play with a friend just on my console (i don't have live) is it possible? if so how?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

you mean splitscreen? i don't think so.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Multiplyer is only online (as far as I could tell) 

Darkness - I've also adjuested the in game brightness. Plus, you do have control of your headlights, just flick em on :smile:

Another little stats question - longest gaming spell? - 2 hours 53 mintues for me.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

My longest gaming spell is something lke 3 hours 14 mins or so.

I'm stuck on the misson with Packie, where you rob the bank, i can make it out of the subway, but i end up having no health / armour by this point so i just get shot up.

Although i dont mind (to much), really enjoy that mission


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Advice: use cover as much as possibly :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

As if that wasn't already obvious  (damn, i've got to stop using emotes!)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: It's a new feature in IV.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

but also very useful in earlier versions, if you know how to take advantage of it properly


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't know you could do it in the earlier versions :laugh:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

well, you could take cover behind cars and walls. no specific system, but fairly easy to do.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Advice: use cover as much as possibly :grin:


Haha, thank you, Already doing that :grin:

I'll get through it.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Advice No. 2 Once you get outside the subway, run like hell, there should be a car to your right. Get in and drive around a bit, then pick your mates up ... worked for me :laugh: 

@beefers - Now you can shoot while taking cover. < this isn't a spoiler because the game tells you you can do this :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

i see. kind of like wall hugging in True Crime?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't played true crime :laugh: but it seems like it, going by the description. 

Q for the players - I've only got the assassin missions available to be :S Is that normal? I'm pretty sure I haven't completed the game ...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry for double posting, but I'm getting paranoid now :S I've finished all the assassin's missions and now I've got nothing to do. None of the main story missions have come up on my map. Last one I did was for Bernie at the pier (Bouy's Ahoy I think it's called) 

Has anyone experience this? 

I've googled it a bit and it seems a few people run into similar problems, but towards the end of the game, I'm only 56% through.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

maybe you have to wait for a phone call? or finish one of the side-missions?

PS holy crap, 56% already?? i'm still on 70% in SA and it's been 10 months now.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I just spent 2 in-game days messing around and didn't get a worthwhile call


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

See, the thing with GTA is, if you are bored with missions, there is always something else to do. Try upping your stats on everything else/doing cop missions/searching for random street jobs. Its usually something daft and easy to complete that holds up game progress.
Chill out man, Its only a game. You can always try and get the 30 hour achievement (or however long it is) after you have played it once through...:wink:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah, that's what i love about it. it's the last game that i play that isn't actually a sim.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Figured out what my problem was  A corrupt save! All my progress, gone ... 

Anyone near the 50% mark in game who feels like sharing their save file? :grin:


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Unlucky JS!

I think i'm only about 40% done or so, not sure, not that i can share my file with you anyway.

I have done the bank robbery with Packie, found some armour which helped, and this time when i got out of the subway my wanted level went dow to 3 stars, other times it stayed at 5!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:4-clap: It should have gone down to 3 in the first place, no wonder you had problems.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I was really shocked when it dropped down, I started getting excited, thinking "yes! 3 stars i can escape!"

Done a couple more missions, enjoyed the one where you chase the helicopter with LJ


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have had to take a break from GTA  My girlfriend has ordered me to learn more songs on rock band! Good Job actually, i'm stuck on a couple of missions, really starting to get to me!


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I have to admit it's taken a backseat, due to Rock Band too.
I have finshed Uni for the summer though, so I have 4-5 months of doing not much.
So i'm gonna give GTA a good hammer at some point.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got exams coming up next week, so a break is in order for me as well. (Started the new game today :laugh: All the early missions seem so easy now ...)


----------



## Andyrew (May 22, 2008)

anybody got any ideas when it will be released on pc?!?! i wanna play it so badly!!!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It hasn't been confirmed that there will be a PC version, but I think around Christmas would be a safe bet.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

oh. well, i don't even play SA that much anymore, so i guess it really doesn't matter that much.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Had a quick go on it yesterday, Started getting text messages off Steve and I did a mission for one of Packies bro's.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

I've completed the game and a few side missions, but still only at 80%. I've done all the car jacking txts, brucie car jacking, and most wanted missions... So, at 50% you really are/were towards the end of the missions unless you've been doing a lot of side missions. I finished the story at 70%, but I had done a few of the side missions prior to the last mission. Supposedly the end comes at 68% if you do no side missions. I found the Bank Heist mission to be one of the more difficult, aside from the very last mission - which is a ***** only because (SPOILERS ahead: highlight to read) you have to drive a motorcycle at high speed off of a ramp and grab onto a helicopter, which is hard mostly because you are on SAND and can't turn... The next to last mission I thought was the most fun... Lots of bad guys, no objective other than to get them all. And there is unlimited sniper ammo... (Up the tower to the right side of the ship, it respawns and you can take out most of the guys on the deck of the ship from there):grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Minor Spoilers*

I wasn't anywhere near the end :grin: Last mission I did before all the missions went away was the one for Bernie where you go in a boat and then kill some people. After that all the missions just went off the map. I know for sure that there were at least 2 other missions on the map. 1 was for Gerry(I think that's his name), the other is where you watch over a meeting (which I failed the first time cause I kept sniping and they ended up killing the dude I was meant to protect)

I've done a bit of research about the problem and it's more common than you'd think. Only real advice I've found it to turn Auto Save off next time you start.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

GTA IV bricking Xbox 360 consoles
Plus, RAM issues with Xbox causing game to freeze

http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/gta-iv-bricking-xbox-360-consoles-381057


The fix is to delete the saved games , and start over , what a pathetic solution !


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I haven't had any problems yet, but I have turned autosave off just to be sure.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

This thread was fun, is it dead now? :grin: 

Stat's quiz: How many headshots has everyone got? Before the game stuffed up for me, I had about 30 (I didn't know it kept count) around 56%. Currently, @ 36% into the game, it's it 246 :laugh: 

Finished the bank mission today, actually ended up with more health after the mission :laugh: (went in with 50% health, had about 90% in the end)


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

it seems to be dying!

I'm not sure on those stats i'll have a check later on today or tomorrow at some point and report back. it seems like i get alot of headshots though


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Roman is dead!!!! Grrrr, revenge will be mine!!!!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

So what happens if you choose revenge instead of money?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Kate dies. 

I chose revenge.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Sooooo, it ends different then?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah. If you choose to make the deal, Kate doesn't attend the wedding and Roman dies. If you choose revenge, then Kate attends the wedding and get's shot. 

You still have to chase and kill the guy on Happiness Island. I think the final cinematic is slightly different as well.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

sounds so complex... what happened to good old GTA3 or even VC or SA?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I wouldn't call it complex. It just gives you a few more choices. For certain missions you have the option to let people walk free instead of killing them. 

For the final mission, you have two options. You can either work with a guy who's tried to kill you and your cousin (Roman) and supposedly get a lot of money or you can choose to kill him.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

oh. but shouldn't you have put a spoiler alert on there or something?

(damn pop-ups, would someone care to help me by reading my thread on the networking security forum?)


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

GTA IV coming out for PC on 18 Nov!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://digg.com/pc_games/Surprise_Grand_Theft_Auto_IV_hitting_PC_on_Nov_18

horray!! and it took them much shorter than San Andreas did!!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Think it will be any better? It had better have support for the PC/360 controller, its not the same game without the convenience of a control pad!
I dont think it will look any better, some PCs might handle the graphics a bit faster (less stuttering, like on the 360) but not to a noticable level in normal gameplay.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

one comment made on that page linked above was....

medfreak, on 08/06/2008, -1/+25
The Dark Knight GTA IV Gotham City mod... someone out there ... please.... do it!

Fo sho. The availability of a well made mod to make it like Gotham would defo make me go out and buy a copy (even though I already have it on 360...)


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

it won't look better on my pc, but definitely on a high-end one. also, i love the keyboard & mouse FPS-style controls as it just makes shooting so much easier. i could never "get" console FPS's with their dual analog stick controls.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Now that the PC version is out, I think this game will have reached a new audience. Therefore, I think it'll be worthwhile to restart this.

I just got the game, it's freaking awesome! My one question: Can you ride the bus as a passenger? If not, then that becomes a complaint. My other complaint is that taxi drivers aren't very smart. I often don't ask them to hurry and just drive normally, obeying the law, to experience a heavy traffic situation (last summer, driving around in downtown Manhattan in real life was awesome, though it gave my dad headaches), but they don't behave very realistically in some situations. For example, when they need to avoid another car that's stopped, they never back up, and only go forward. My third is the ridiculously insanely high system requirements. Otherwise, this is definitely one of the greatest games ever.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Though its not good messing with game code (copyright etc) I cant wait to see some of the environment mods people come up with. Even if someone just irons out the kinks and adds what nmost people would consider as being missing, I'll be happy.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

does gta have multilayer too?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

stressfreesoul said:


> one comment made on that page linked above was....
> 
> medfreak, on 08/06/2008, -1/+25
> The Dark Knight GTA IV Gotham City mod... someone out there ... please.... do it!
> ...


Playing this game made me remember how much I missed my trip to New York last summer. I wish someone would make a REAL New York City mod, complete with all the subway and bus lines (and buses that you can actually ride. I would take a whole day just to ride all the buses and subway trains, it was so much fun in real life). Now THAT will be the coolest thing ever. True Crime: NYC depicted Manhattan fairly accurately, but I'm thinking of The Getaway-like accuracy.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm sure if Rockstar made a true to life GTA for New York it would take up at least one dual layer Blu Ray disk about 50 gigs or more


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

why? it wouldn't really be bigger than the present Liberty City (though it IS scaled down a bit; Manhattan is 16 miles long by 1 and a half miles wide, I believe, which would mean that it takes at least 20 minutes driving at highway speeds to drive from one end to the other. but while many people think that driving in new york's a pain, I actually found it really fun taking a bus down the narrow, busy streets. i'm going to try driving through the busiest streets there some day). But then, the Getaway: BM managed to cram 25 sq. miles of London on a DVD, complete with real storefronts (I saw a demo video of it, and saw Starbuckses, KFCs, The Body Shop, and a poster promoting the DVD release of Spider-Man). I'm sure someone can manage that for NYC, considering the vast potential of GTA IV's engine.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well i just found out you cannot import saved games. I did a format and backup all my info/data. I placed my saved games back in and i couldn't find them under load. Turns out that Windows live has something to do with it. It does some strange number generation which is unique to each game (re-installed or otherwise). If the codes dont match it wont display the saved games.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well I've seen a 10 minute long video of a crazy animation of a bridge for a subway snaking up and down through the streets

177K
http://www.scene.org/file.php?file=/parties/2007/breakpoint07/demo/fr-041_debris.zip&fileinfo


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Seems the game is very CPU intensive.
The new Core i7 chips give even a high end Quad a thrashing.
Benchmarks


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

hmm... maybe by the time I go to university next year they'll have quad-core laptops (at a reasonable price).


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

did you remeber how expensive laptops were compared to desktops when dual cores just came out?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

well, there're already quad-core laptops (priced at a ridiculous $5000 and having a battery life of 30 minutes). I'm sure in a year and a half it's become more competitive. if not, i'm sure i can find a decent dual-core with dedicated graphics for under $1300. hopefully, someone would've made an NYC mod by then


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I can find a dual core, dedicated graphics card computer under a $1000

lookie lookie its ASUS!

ASUS N80 Series N80Vn-X1 NoteBook
CPU :2ghz x 2
GPU: Nvidia 9650 (1gb)
RAM 4 gbs
HDD: 250gb
SIZE 14"
$900
After Rebate $800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220389

EDIT: I WINS!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> well I've seen a 10 minute long video of a crazy animation of a bridge for a subway snaking up and down through the streets
> 
> 177K
> http://www.scene.org/file.php?file=/parties/2007/breakpoint07/demo/fr-041_debris.zip&fileinfo


Very trippy indeed! Was that made from scratch or with recycled code from GTA?

EDIT: scratch that, I read the blurb below the links.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

personally I'm not even sure how that video was done.

something to do with textures and your computer kinda makes the video as it goes along

I dunno I just kinda put that link thinking why are some games so big with such a poorly made graphics engine like GTA4?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Can someone PLEASE take a look at this? I REALLY want to play online!
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-cannot-log-onto-rockstar-games-social-club-335276.html
Thanks


----------

